# What's the movement for a Tommy Hilfiger 1780802?



## CJ_Yap (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Folks!

A colleague of mine found out that I'm interested in mechanical watches and has kindly passed me this particular watch that has since stopped working, so that I might open it up and fix it. Link to pictures below.

Tommy Hilfiger Ladies Automatic Strap Watch 1780802: Tommy Hilfiger: Amazon.ca: Watches

As I have never touched a fashion watch before and sadly, I'm no Sylar, I'm doing abit of homework before embarking on this fixing trip.

So the question is, does anyone know what movement is used for making this TH watch? 

Hope to get enlightened by you fashion gurus out there! ;-)

Take care folks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some chinese mechanical.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

I sincerely hope that you find your answer, but hoping that fashion gurus can tell you about the innards of a watch, seems a bit of a long shot ;-)


----------



## CJ_Yap (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi mike, thanks for reply. Oh man, I've heard that there are thousands of those haha. I guess... she'll have to get herself a new one then.

Hi Lencoth, thanks for your well wishes. Ahh well, I was just hoping that someone here would be familiar with what kind of innards go with which watch haha. I guess I'll go psycho her to get a Russian...*evil grin*

Thanks both for your time ^.^


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

It's actually difficult to tell, for two reasons: 1) the link lists no price (so we don't know now expensive the watch, and by extension the movement, is - the cynics will say that if we assume the movement is Chinese then any high price will largely be brand-name markup), and 2) so little of the movement is visible that it is difficult to see any major features clearly enough to make a positive identification. It might be more helpful if you took the caseback off of the watch and posted a picture of what you see inside.


----------



## CJ_Yap (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ecthelion,

That's what I would usually do, like what I usually see the folks at the f10 forum do when they want to ID the movements inside.

But my colleague, who is somewhat still attached to the watch, has asked not to open it up unless I could fix it for sure. Ah well, I have since returned the watch so I guess... that's that haha!

Thanks for replying though ^.^


----------

